
How many of you use a Linux distro as your primary desktop OS? - golgappi
Which distro do you use?<p>What advantage do you see for using a Linux distro as your primary desktop OS rather than Mac or Windows?<p>Is there anything other OSs can change&#x2F;add that will make you move towards non Linux OSs?
======
slashnull
Debian.

1) the customization options (tiling WMs ftw)

2) the ease of replicating the production environment I work with

3) the package managers

4) the everything-is-an-ascii-stream metaphor and the ease of creating and
using tiny, tiny executables (e.g. shell scripts, daemons, composable cli
utils, etc)

5) the complete and total freedom to install and use whatever I want, whenever
I want without ever having to pay for anything at all, and more importantly
ever have to ever think about entering a product key or having to register
anything.

6) the tiny, tiny performance requirements and extremely wide hardware support

7) the networking toolage (ssh, curl, wget, scp, rsync, etc being either
already there or one apt-get away)

8) the general feeling that complicated things are abstracted away only if
it's possible to do so. The fact that things break transparently, or at least
more transparently than the competition. The fact that it's beneficial to
Debian that failures and shortcomings be discussed publicly and at length
rather than being held behind closed doors to maintain a credible commercial
image.

I would really like it if some OS could re-implement the, as I said,
everything-as-an-UTF8-stream w/ networking as a first-class citizen, the blank
slate UI to be built from scratch (and a few shells), while shedding the
legacy crud of teletype-era in-band signaling keycodes, the X window systems,
and so on, which I admit is very, very unlikely as it implies re-implementing
almost all of the stack, at once, in a backward-incompatible way, all to re-
implement a model (the CLI) that is seen as a technical relic to almost
everybody except me and Neal Stephenson.

Let's just say, then, that I will switch OS when someone will be offering a
consistent, minimal and usable UI metaphor, while accomodating the motor tics
I developed using Vim for the last few years.

~~~
yzzxy
I've been dreaming of a fully rebuilt hacker-friendly OS for a while. Trouble
is, it's hard to justify development, even for FOSS, unless you can find some
kind of hook for the mainstream, for reasons that may not seem apparent at
first.

Chief among these concerns: isn't it a little insular to create an OS that
will only be used by people with the utility to write their own software? At
some point, the software must be developed on the OS it runs on, and most
software will be for mainstream users (outside of server-side code). This is
theoretically solved by stuff like POSIX, but now we're talking about
abandoning those standards in favor of more modern ideas.

There is definitely some discussion to be had on the topic of how to build and
market a new desktop OS stack in open source. I have a lot of ideas around
UI/UX for both hackers and mainstream users, but I'm very conscious of how
little I know about system architecture, especially after reading articles by
people who have built stuff like Plan9. If people are sufficiently interested,
let me know and we can start a listserv or something to bounce around ideas.

~~~
slashnull
Really at this point it's fair to say the the current Linux desktop stack is
_already_ a miracle; a backwards-incompatible rebuild is just impossible, or
at least with the current state of the mainstream UI development tools.

Which, on the other hand, I think is rapidly evolving, now that OOP is out of
its hype phase, and can now be evaluated a bit more (pun almost intended)
objectively, and freed from its unnecessary parts, and that front-end JS and
functional reactive techniques are bringing new ideas and especially terse and
powerful notations and abstractions to describe UI layouts and interactions,
to the table.

One can dream of an invention-of-the-C-language-like situation where a team of
lone hackers harness the power of a bump in expressive power to formalize the
current state of their UI metaphors and reimplement it from scratch and then
build upon that at tremendous (relative) speeds...

Well, _I_ dream.

Futzing with front-end JS frameworks is having unexpected effects on my
worldview, right now.

~~~
yzzxy
I was just thinking about the battle that would have to be fought to keep JS
away from becoming the standard scripting language. JS is a mess - there are
people doing great things with it like React, but it's a mess. There's a total
lack of design philosophy at the heart of the language, necessitating things
like "The Good Parts."

I think the main scripting language for an OS should at be considered near-
perfect when the OS begins - like C for Unix. One of the design goals for that
language should be to work well for graphical UI - imagine if a framework like
React had a language designed around it instead of being shoehorned onto JS.
We could start talking about ideas like separating the layout, styling, and
interactive components in a better balance than that between HTML, CSS, and
JS.

Really my main point is - There's a conversation to be had around starting
from (near) scratch. I think in the end a lot of *nix would have to be
incorporated to deal with the realities of hardware and established protocols,
but we could also look at starting in a VM and working towards bare metal. Or
cave and include POSIX-style standards in a way that is not limiting to
desktop OS design.

------
teklulz
Linux Mint.

I'm able to get far more out of my small cheap netbook using Linux than I can
with Windows or a more expensive Mac. I could do most of my work on a Mac but
Linux affords me a deeper level of customization and different set of tools
that I need/want to have and that I have found useful. Even when things break
in Linux usually it is much more of a learning experience fixing it as
compared to OS X and Windows IMHO.

Linux does have the disadvantage of not running popular software that I may
like to use like games, image editing software and audio DAWs. But so far I've
just been focusing my time on other things so I am not as affected by it as
when I had Windows/Mac and Linux boxes.

Ironically if Microsoft and Apple opened up their development toolchain to
other OSs, e.g. Linux. I would be more likely to use them more. The more I use
Mono in Linux the more I find myself using Windows, if Visual Studio and .NET
tools where more open and usable on Linux I can see myself using Windows alot
more. The same goes for xcode and OSX/iOS.

------
omerhj
Debian Wheezy (stable) on most of my systems, and Debian Testing on my primary
home laptop. I use backports for things like Emacs and Iceweasel/Firefox where
I like to have recent versions.

I've been using Linux as my main desktop starting with Red hat 5.1, so that's
got to be almost 15 years ago. Moved to Fedora, then Ubuntu, and then finally
to Debian.

I've got an old MacBook and I may get a MacBook Air at some point because
they're great travel laptops. Hate the keyboard on all Macs I've worked with
though. The operating system is fine, I can get work done on OS X.

Occasionally I boot into Windows (7) to play a game but at least half the time
Windows will update itself for what seems like an eternity and then reboot
automatically straight back into Debian. By that time I've usually forgotten
what I needed Windows for.

At work I have a Windows 7 VM for various corporate tools that only work in
Windows. Usually use the Outlook web client in Debian for email and
calendaring. That works most of the time.

------
yoasif_
Using the Ubuntu GNOME variant of Ubuntu, nearly always at the alpha/beta
release (Vivid right now).

The simplest advantages are that it is free, loads of software, ability to
customize basically anything you'd like to, same desktop OS as the dominant
web server OS.

At work, I use Ubuntu with an Xfce shell -- a wee bit faster, and the taskbar
is more convenient on a multimonitor setup. Unfortunately, I end up running
Windows in a VM for Outlook (the Exchange connectors I have used ended up
being kludgy and more annoying than just using Outlook, and webmail isn't good
enough) and Zoom/GoToMeeting/join.me -- no one wants to write a desktop client
for these services, and I end up being in enough meetings that I need a
Windows VM for it. If I have to join those meetings at home, I use the Android
clients, which work fine, but are too annoying in work situations where I
might need to present something on my computer.

A couple of months ago, I actually tried an installation of Mavericks on my
laptop, and I wiped that off pretty quickly, after a day or two -- the apps
were nice, but I missed basic apps that I was used to in Linux, I wasn't able
to do basic things like moving/resizing windows with a hotkey + mouse... and I
realized that Linux was now "good enough".

Coming from someone who was a die-hard Mac user from the Classic Mac OS days,
and where "good enough" was an insult to Windows, for me to say that Linux was
now not just good enough, but more comfortable than Mac OS is pretty high
praise.

A fully supported, free copy of Mac OS X with some of the niceties I mentioned
above, plus a deeper free software stack of applications that worked as
seamlessly as they do in Linux (no separate X11 process, good theming) could
attract me back -- unsure if I would switch over, but it would be far more
attractive.

I used Windows at work for about two years at my current job without too much
complaining, so it's doable, but not as fun as running Linux on my home
machine.

------
davidgerard
Xubuntu, because it stays the hell out of my way.

Things running in it: Firefox (personal browsing), Chromium (work browsing), a
buttload of terminals, KeePassX.

I hope Xfce never pulls a GNOME/KDE and just keeps refining version 4 forever.
When I hear the words "desktop" and "innovation", I reach for my revolver.

~~~
logn
I also use Xubuntu and have no complaints. It's stable and unobtrusive. Xfce
is the desktop for people who don't like to think about their desktops. As an
added bonus, Xubuntu is the same underlying version of Ubuntu that my
production servers use.

~~~
davidgerard
That last is our ironclad excuse for running Ubuntu rather than the corporate
install of Windows 7 ;-)

------
SEJeff
I do! I'm a Linux Systems Engineer by trade who writes python/golang code
which is deployed on Linux servers. Perhaps I'm an odd one in that
traditionally, I was a systems administrator, but I'm comfortable with the
Linux desktop and will likely never turn back. Currenty, I use Fedora, but the
company is standardizing on RHEL7 for desktops, and it isn't all that bad at
all really. I quite like it. My home laptop and 2 desktops are also Fedora
20/21.

Granted, I'm typing this comment from the beast[1] in this picture (4x dell
30" monitors) with the NVS510 video card under the hood, but really it works
amazingly well. I don't honestly see any benefit to moving towards Windows or
Mac OS X. OS X has homebrew where I can get some of the much nicer GNU
utilities, but the stock BSD userspace I find lacking. I use several of the
gnu-ish features like sed -i, grep -r, etc, etc. Perhaps it is because I've
worked on Linux for > 10 years, I just find it totally second nature. That
being said, I bought my wife a MPB as it is shiney and unix under the hood.

Just use what you're comfortable with. I won't even interview at a place that
won't let me run a Linux desktop (seriously).

[1] [http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/my-work-
setup.jpg](http://www.digitalprognosis.com/pics/my-work-setup.jpg)

------
jackalope
I use Slackware and run stock dwm as my window manager.

Once I tweak it to my preferences, I never have to think about it again. My
configuration is portable to different versions, different distributions, and
even different *NIXes to a large degree. Once in place, the system stays out
of my way and I can focus on the task at hand. I used to keep an Arch Linux
box around to keep up on the latest versions of things, but I got tired of the
constant updating and breakage.

I also use Macs, relying heavily on homebrew (MacPorts before that), but the
experience isn't as seamless as it is on Linux. OS X is a great consumer OS,
though, so that's what I set my family up with.

I can't get anything done on Windows. I feel like I spend more time
maintaining it than using it. The updates are disruptive and kill performance,
the endless notifications are annoying and often meaningless, and the
interface is byzantine. I haven't tried Windows 8, but I'm curious about it
since I love my Windows phone.

Since I'm very keyboard-centric, I doubt that Mac or Windows will change in a
direction that interests me. I've been thinking about trying out a ChromeBook
because of the instant-on capability. If I don't like it, I'll just wipe it
and install Linux (which is another reason I love Linux: I can easily
repurpose old or odd hardware).

------
nostromoa
Linux seems not to ever suffer from viruses. And you can crash Linux if you
try real hard and it starts up again reliably. Linux is far more reliable than
Microsoft and same reliable before Mac went to Intel. Don't know how it is
now. But its annoying not to have Flash on Mac Hardware. Or not be able to
Play Mac Media on Windows as they come out of the box. Though VLC does largely
solve that problem as a replacement for the native media players.

------
cestes
I've been using Fedora exclusively for 4 or 5 years... Linux in general since
1995 (slackware on a mountain of 3.5" floppies!!!)

I love it because it allows me to get the most out of my machine. I've been
using xfce and like it everywhere. Most of my work is on Linux machines of one
flavor or another (mostly RHEL and a few Ubuntu) so it makes sense.

If I absolutely must do something with Windows, I have a vm that I crank up;
then I can edit MS Word, PowerPoint, do my taxes, or update my GPS (Win only
updater). I'm trying to convince folks at work to move to Google Docs with
some success.

I won't switch to anything else any time soon; Linux does everything I need!

I may switch from Fedora... the continual update process is starting to feel
like a treadmill... sometimes the version updates break a lot of things. I may
switch to Debian to have a stable platform that doesn't go crazy with updates
like Fedora; I've been playing with it on a vm and it seems fine.

I have a Chromebook in the kitchen for web browsing, checking email, etc. and
it's surprisingly useful. I couldn't live with it day to day, but I've started
to carry it while on the road more often; it's very small, light, and the
battery lasts forever.

~~~
bdcravens
My first experience with Linux was the same Slackware setup (1998 though)

------
psgbg
1)I use Arch Linux.

I love it. It's flexible, it's powerful, it's configurable. I use it for
programming in Linux (just a little) so having bleeding edge it's welcomed. I
do not play much, but for the little games I play it's excellent if not wine
is all I need.

Also I use Debian A lot. But not as my principal OS. I usually install it in
PCs set some servers if needed and then ssh all the way.

Also I have some VMs, sometimes for experimenting (freebsd, some Linux
distributions).

2)For the advantages of Linux: Probably the distribution software, but FREE
SOFTWARE, that's the principal reason. If I could have installed all the
libraries, have a posix system, system drivers, a good compiler and the usual
desktop apps and Free Sotware then I'm done (Notice I don't have a problem
with a NON FREE(LIBRE) OS if is affordable and comfortable enough)

Unfortunately I have issues in Freebsd with drivers, the distribution system
in Mac Os X is meh (of course you have macports and homebrew) but again
drivers. Windows has all the applications you want but it's unfriendly in the
distribution software and no Posix. Then 8.1, I could install 7 but at this
moment I don't have a reason.

3)So for the last part, no Linux it's the way to go.

------
gaymish
I use ArchLinux.

The main advantage I have is that I work in an environment where there are
thousands of Linux servers. By running something like linux in my day to day
life I have learned a lot of my skills which I use in troubleshooting the
production hosts.

I also am a big fan of the linux way of development where there are lots of
small tools and everything has its specific role. I feel that in Windows this
approach to development doesnt exist. I really do not like powershell but this
may be due to me being a linux fanboy and not understanding the powershell way
of doing things. Which leads me to the point of flexibility of user interface,
shell and many different applications to do the same thing. Its a blessing and
a curse.

The fact that with Arch I can have the latest packages at my finger tips
shortly after their release is fantastic, but can also be a detriment. I have
had many times with bad graphics drivers, kernel panics (havent had one for a
while) and recently I had a broken golang install.

With regards to moving to a different OS, my biggest pain point is Xmonad. I
want to keep Xmonad (or i3) but I cannot do that in either OSX or Windows. If
OSX didnt feel so restrictive (brew helps but i shouldn't have to feel like
I'm sidestepping the OSX way of working) I would definitely consider it. OSX
is a really good tool and can be a great system for developers but it needs to
be heavily modified for my use case. With regards to Windows, I dont find it
performant enough. Needs too much RAM, too much disk (Windows SXS is the bane
of my existence) and just generally has the most obscure undefined behavior.
Every time I have booted my Windows partition I have had trouble (granted
maybe lack of use is a player) with rebooting from windows updates and the
like.

------
blazing_grey
Right now I'm on Arch Linux because it feels like a good balance of bleeding
edge packages/flexibility/power-user elitism (meaning it caters to my desires
as a software engineer), and large installed base causing there to be packages
or some other support for most things (e.g. there's a PKGBUILD available that
bends Valve's .deb distribution of Steam into a Pacman (Arch's package
manager) package).

Rather than post a wall of text about the advantages I get, I'll link to a
talk on the subject I recently did:
[http://lsh.io/plugtalk](http://lsh.io/plugtalk)

The two big problems I find with non-Linux OSes are 1. lack of a good POSIX-
style userspace or sufficient OS features to install one; and 2. welded-on,
monolithic GUI layers - MacOS and Android are both nonstarters for me because
they force me to use their very inflexible, very badly designed window
managers (among other issues, but that's the one that's really unfixable due
to the fundamental design on both OSes).

------
robgibbons
I use a Samsung Chromebook 2, with a chroot environment running xfce. This
allows me to do all of my development tasks on a sub-$400 laptop, with over 8
hours of battery life.

I've worked at Apple, and I love Mac OSX, but the expense of owning a Macbook
far exceeds any additional returns I would get by using one professionally.

~~~
tluyben2
Yep. For almost everything I do I can use the Samsung Chromebook (2012 model)
actually which is under $200 if you look. It is light, long battery life,
Linux 'installation' (Crouton uses the ChromeOS kernel, you're not installing
a total distro) is a few minutes work and always works with all hardware
supported (because ChromeOS does). Besides the bad ARM support of some
software (missing GHCi...) it is perfect.

I use my macbook for iOS coding next to it when needed.

~~~
robgibbons
The biggest drawback as you mentioned is the ARM support. I found I wasn't
able to use SVN when the occasion arose, but otherwise there has been no
reason to regret going with this Chromebook.

------
dllthomas
I don't currently have a "primary desktop", but yeah I run Linux on basically
all of my computers. Mostly Ubuntu or Debian - Ubuntu on this computer.

There are a lot of reasons, but high among them are the ability to dive into
the code when I'm curious about what's going on under the hood, a solid tiling
window manager well integrated with my shell, and habits and familiarity built
up over almost two decades now of using primarily Linux.

There's doubtless things other OSes could do to be more my speed; honestly the
Windows 8 UI, while _ugly_ , fit my work flow slightly better than previous
incarnations. No one targeting "mainstream" seems to want me, though - even
the Linux distros are barely usable in the default installs.

------
altern8
I'm in the process of switching to elementary OS.

I don't know if there are any major advantages besides of course everything
being open source. Regarding that, if you don't know how to/don't want to hack
the apps you use I don't see a lot of value besides from a philosophical point
of view.

There are small things that I personally like better, but it also depends a
lot on the distro.

Other OSes are much easier to use in practice, since most things one wants to
use are build for the Win/Mac ecosystems, and things seem to just work without
much work on your part, which isn't always true with Linux.

Windows, OSX and others can do little IMHO for Linux lovers, unless they
release their software open source.

------
atmosx
I don't see any _serious_ advantages for using GNU/Linux over MacOSX because I
live in _userland_ and I can get all my gnu utils and open source programs
through MacPorts.

Linux is a programmer's paradise and you can basically whatever you wanna do
with the system. IMHO the most serious lack is a set of _good looking_ office
programs and some lack of interoperability when you needed. On the other hand
you get to have much more flexibility than any other OS out there.

Windows to me seems like a mobile OS. It's so restricted and the possibilities
are so limited that's scary (DOS vs Bash/Zsh/any-shell + gnutools...
comparison doesn't stand, no way).

~~~
SEJeff
Funny enough, thinks like Office 365 (the cloud enabled Microsoft Office that
runs in Azure) and Google Docs are making this less and less of a valid point
every day.

------
parmenides
Xubuntu is my primary desktop, although I use a variety of distros.

There are so many advantages ove Windows that it is not even close. Mac OSX is
almost usable, but the machines are too expensive. I sometimes have used a
Mac, but my most recent is a G4 and I don't use it because it does not get
security updates. With Windows, I'll say a few things. I don't like software
that is designed to be unreliable, as Windows is. It is clumsy to use and
makes me feel dirty even using it.

I try other OSes a good bit. PCBSD is pretty nice. I used Syllable a fair
amount. Transparently provable security and a decent desktop would draw me to
try a new OS.

------
ishbits
Fedora is my primary desktop. Been using it since Fedora 7. Used Ubuntu prior
to that, and RedHat prior to that.

For work and play I run unix-type apps, that target Linux systems, so I've
always found it better to be running on something close to what you deploy on.
Sure you could use VMs, but its still not the same, you don't learn as much
about Linux that way.

Over the years I've moved away from Linux laptops and now use a Mac laptop.
Mainly to make my life simpler - who knows, maybe Linux on the laptop is
better now? But 99% of my time working is on the desktop, and sometimes its
nice to have access Mac apps.

------
xur17
I use Ubuntu on my personal machines.

It's free, and works on virtually any machine, has a built in package manager,
and the command line interface (eg: bash) lends itself to automation / script
writing. Virtual desktops are also ingrained in how I interact with a
computer, and Windows doesn't have a good alternative.

I've been using Linux pretty much exclusively for close to ten years - the
biggest thing for me has been compatibility, but that has gotten a lot better
over the years. I have a Macbook for work, and I've been pretty happy with the
interface, but the keyboard is subpar, and there is no trackpoint.

------
bufordsharkley
Ubuntu, running Unity. Been doing it for about two years. Came from Windows,
still do some running on OSX, which I find fairly frustrating.

PROs: unity is wonderful for keyboard shortcuts; opening a terminal and
running some commands couldn't be faster or more natural; Inkscape runs like a
dream (unusable on Mac); I think the Unity UI couldn't be nicer-- Mac feels
like I've got handcuffs on, and Windows gives me headaches. And it being free?
I can't imagine it any other way now.

CONS: working with third-party externals (syncing to iPods is frustrating to
all hell).

------
LarryMade2
Ubuntu (looking into Mint)

After having perfectly good documents/programs/hardware getting obsoleted by
Microsoft, Apple and other private entities through the years. I switched to
OSS, Took years to get proficient again but I have a lot less worry that one
day X is just not going to work anymore.

If you can get some adequately advanced one that exists only as firmware that
will be static for the rest of my life, that would be a compelling reason for
me and a lot of other developers to switch - or at least adopt as a serious
platform for development.

------
S4M
a) Linux Debian here.

b) Advantages I see using Linux on the desktop: I got fed up with the Windows
UI when I switched to Linux couple of years ago, and I kept it because of the
power of the command line and the possibility to change the Desktop Manager -
I got to try Mac OS at work but couldn't stand it. Also it's really convenient
to have on my desktop the same OS as my servers.

c) I would go back to Windows if I had to do something with Microsoft Excel -
I find Open Office and LibreOffice to be quite limited compared to what
Microsoft offers.

------
AdamWoods
I guess you could call it dual-primary - I'm quite evenly split between Fedora
and Windows.

I like Fedora because my work runs RHEL on its VMs and it is easy to have the
two set up similarly. I like the package manager and the overall configuration
of packages. The workflow is good and I love the power of a proper CLI.

Windows: For games (there's just not enough for Linux yet despite Valve's
push), Visual Studio, Office (Libre/OpenOffice just doesn't quite work as well
IMHO) and the Adobe suite.

------
johnny22
i use Fedora 20. The advantage is that the knowledge i get from using it daily
is also quite helpful when dealing with Linux based infrastructure generally.

It doesn't matter whether it's for digital signage, phones, servers, desktops,
or neat projects with the raspberry pi.

They don't all use the same software, same package manager, or same init
system, but i can still jump in and play around pretty quickly.

I don't really think there is much that Windows or Mac OS X could do to make
me change to something else.

------
nostromoa
Ubuntu latest with Mint desktop Free one advantage not held hostage by
Microsoft Updates and overpriced Apple hardware Its unlikely other OS will do
anything but try to maintain and grow their monopolies. In linux there are
tones of media, music, and video programs for free and Libre Office is very
good. Microsoft office does have RTD and good web to spreadsheet linking but
also has errors in a lot of functions they haven't fixed for about 33 years.

------
stevekemp
I've used Debian as my desktop for the past seven+ years. I like that I can
script, I like that I can develop, and as a sysadmin I like that my local
environment matches my remote one.

I had a brief stint using a MacBook and found it painful; the keyboard was
wrong, installing packages was clunky, and it just didn't work for me well.

I've no interest in paying for an operating system, so it is unlikely I could
be lured over to running Microsoft Windows, or Mac OS XX.

------
unsignedint
Ubuntu with plenty of customization, on desktop and laptop. (I also use Mac at
work.)

I have a Windows VM just in case for doing 0.1% stuff that I have to do.
(Converting PSD files, doing stuff with Vocaloid, etc.) In some way, this
separation of Windows in VM works better for my use.

For other things, it works great for most of the part; only gripe I can think
of is that Chrome's omnibar input is painfully laggy...

Other than that, it's quite a productive system to work with.

------
parkie
I use fedora as my primary OS.

I Love it, I maintain a few linux ( CentOS ) servers aswell as write alot of
node/php/python/ember code that runs on those servers.

Advantages

a) flexibility and lightweight nature

b) very similar OS to the servers i maintain

c) memory usage ( laptop )

d) i prefer the package managers.

whilst i could perform the majority of my tasks on a mac... i dislike the

a) UI

b) package manager

c) defaults given ( keyboard shortcuts aswell as scrolling ones )

d) lack of flexibility

(note: i havn't really had a good play on a mac so all my listed
disadvantageous would most likely be easy to resolve )

------
nostromoa
Linux can't be beat for free music production software!-THats good although
using Jack (a bit more sophisto) can be a learning curve at first.

~~~
slashnull
Okay, I used Ableton on Win7 for a while, and tried to keep making music when
I made the switch to Linux, and so far (after 3 years of on-and-off effort)
it's been a complete and total failure for me, and I don't know anyone making
non-experimental electronic music on Linux.

I'd like to know more about your setup.

~~~
tokenrove
It would help if you described the problem. I recorded and mixed a couple of
(non-electronic music) albums with ardour under Linux and it was pretty
straightforward. (As an aside, for electronic music, Renoise works very well
under Linux.)

I don't think the FLOSS tools are uniformly great, but the situation isn't
hopeless, and is certainly much better than it was when I started trying to
record under Linux.

~~~
slashnull
What distro did you start with? Mostly I had trouble with setting up JACK.

Then, I have to admit, I didn't make it easy for myself; I tried to use
SuperCollider, which worked... Somewhat, until I nerded out and tried to speak
to it from within Haskell.

I'm really tempted by Renoise, though.

------
nostromoa
A friend bought a windows computer and got Windows 7 before that became
obsolete and then had to buy new Office because he had WIndows 7 and then a
lot of stuff in new Office is slanted to getting you on their cloud
service...so Microsoft like Adobe are moving (has moved) to renting the
programs instead of actually selling them to you. Indefensible greedy and
really good for Linux!

------
ardahal
Currently on Ubuntu running Unity. Was a long time KDE user running various
distros with KDE environment. For someone who cannot afford a Mac and needs a
-nix based system for day to day development activities, Ubuntu seems to
provide the right set of features. I might have tried to use a Mac had it been
cheaper, but now moving away from Linux would be worth some thought for me.

------
switch007
1) Ubuntu, for about 10 years

2) My entire career is based on Linux. I run Linux on my desktop so I can run
all kinds of virtualisation, play with new kernel features, experiment etc. I
enjoy the freedoms and control I can exert over my OS.

3) No. I'll move away from Linux when hell freezes over. I'm actually typing
this on a Mac, but it's not mine, so that's how I sleep at night ;)

------
simonblack
I've used Unix/Linux as my primary desktop since 1991.

1991-1995 Bell and Netware Unix SVR4

1995-2001 Sun Solaris

2001-2014 Linux (various distros), currently Linux Mint 17

------
Fzzr
Not Linux bot relevant: At work I use FreeBSD 10 running xfce as my desktop.

FreeBSD, Macs OS X, Windows, and Linux distros are all in use at our office,
in that order from most to least common.

The biggest issue I have is occasional difficulties with Flash. I'd prefer
that be resolved by Flash going away, rather than by FreeBSD flash support
getting better.

------
andymurd
I use Ubuntu as my OS on all laptops that I own, but not on my desktop (which
is Windows 8.1). The reasons for Ubuntu are many:

1\. Smaller memory footprint (laptop memory is expensive)

2\. Better package management than Windows & iOS

3\. I use my laptop almost exclusively for development and I develop for *nix
platforms

There is just one reason for Windows on the desktop:

1\. Skyrim

------
dil8
a)Archlinux

b) Love the package manager and user repository(AUR). Also the configurability
to make it exactly how I want it. No bloatware that comes with the initial
install. Great community and wiki.

c) As others have said, I sometimes find limitation with Libre and Open Office
when compared to MS Office.

------
jakhead
a) archlinux

b) I get things done faster. Every bit of it was built according to my own
personal habits and is therefore a really fluid experience as opposed to
interacting with a machine on someone else's terms. Its probably pretty
difficult for anyone else to use though.

c) Not really.

------
mblaney
Debian

The advantage is freedom

Other OS's could become free as in freedom, but I still prefer Debian's
interface.

------
jordsmi
I use linux mint on my main desktop PC. Personally, it gives me a better
workflow than using linux in a VM.

I keep a windows VM for any windows specific things that don't run great on
wine, but most things work perfect on linux.

------
temuze
I have a dual boot Windows/Ubuntu computer. Now that Netflix supports the
newest Chrome on Ubuntu, I only use the Windows computer for games. Google
Docs solve most of my document related needs.

------
thethinker1032
I use Gentoo.

I like the level of customization it gives you, plus I ( this may be
subjective) find it way more stable then Arch. I love the Portage package
manager, and the low memory footprint (besides compiling).

------
haidrali
Using Ubuntu as my primary OS since couple of years. Since i am developer i
can see following advantages

1) good community support towards development (rails,php,python, java)

2)Linux Terminal is one great gift for me

3)Hardly crash ...

------
raintrees
Mint with Mate. VM for multiple Windows/Office versions (service business).

Runtime between boots is at least a week (heavy use of Flash eats at
resources).

Much of my time is in the browser, the rest is in VIM.

------
tuxlinuxien
Xubuntu.

Easy to use and can run on old computers. Lot of packages are available and
can you the same job as other windows softwares.

I use it both for programming (node/python/go) and entertainment.

------
webmaven
Ubuntu. The stability, flexibility, and out-of-the-box functionality have
served me well (despite occasional annoyances) for over five years now.

------
nostromoa
Iphones are not intuitive unless you mean dummies can sort of use them without
ever finding out what they are able to do...

------
jamesjguthrie
Ubuntu, for the same reasons slashnull said for Debian.

------
nostromoa
Linux 4 desktops standard.

